

Sick systems: how to keep someone with you forever - ptype
http://issendai.livejournal.com/572510.html

======
earljwagner
Acute analysis applicable to a lot of industries based on low-wage jobs, e.g.
NYTimes on nail salons: [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/10/nyregion/at-nail-
salons-in...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/10/nyregion/at-nail-salons-in-
nyc-manicurists-are-underpaid-and-unprotected.html)

~~~
throwawayaway
quite astute I agree. i wonder- how does the author come to command such an
understanding of human behaviour, needs and wants?

maybe as a commenter below suggests, the author is sociopathic and that
enables deep detached thinking.

~~~
earljwagner
It reminded me of Cialdini's "Influence: The Psychology of Persuasion." I'm
curious if it's also the work of a similarly calculating social psychologist.

~~~
throwawayaway
the four strategies also reminds me of the pressures facing those living on
low incomes in the USA, not just those working in salons.

------
cperciva
Seems to me that keeping your employee or lover happy might be easier than any
of these strategies.

~~~
djengineerllc
I would think so too. The mentioned strategies seem sociopathic.

~~~
msie
People can employ sick systems techniques without being aware of how harmful
they are.

------
djengineerllc
Wow, this is a great article!

~~~
throwawayaway
i particularly like how the rules contradict each other for the most part.

